# Just a guy whistling on a talk show...



## Meanderer (Jul 7, 2014)

 A local Detroit talk show called "Kelly & Company" brings on a guest to perform his whistling routine. Listen as he whistles into a microphone. He truly entrances the audience, who are trying to figure out how he's making such remarkable sounds.

[video]http://www.wimp.com/whistlingguy/[/video] 
https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSPjnJ9pGpIJJHS5RhEAdBm0zlHYVG1l  pCxeiMxl0qGjY7g01im


----------



## Ina (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks Meanderer, The man has a wonderful sound.:cool2:


----------



## Pappy (Jul 7, 2014)

Tweet....I mean neat. Enjoyed.


----------

